# Found a protector



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Found this boy today. He looks to be a Great Pyrenees






. He is skin and bones and raw around his anal area, I'm guessing from worms. He is in my extra stall, I wormed him, gave him a rabies shot, and started him on antibiotics.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww poor boy he looks so scared and sad. Bless you for helping him out and caring for him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor boy. He sure does look scared. I bet you will have him healthy in no time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw...poor thing. So glad he's in a new home!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad you are taking care of him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , looks like you found him in the nick of time too ! 
Poor guy , he mustve had some bad times out there on his own. 
So glad your taking care of him  Have you seen any postings for lost dogs in your area or surrounding towns ?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been looking and plan on calling local animal controls and seeing if he is chipped.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

He is the sweetest boy. Here is another pic of him with my barn cat Milo.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, he looks like a sweetheart! Bless you for rescuing him!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, what a sweet picture! Good job on rescuing him! Hopefully he will be back to health in no time with you taking care of him. ;-)


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

what a soulful face! It just kills me that the prevailing theory on LGDs is to leave them alone untended, they can be such sweet dogs-- feed him up for me will you! He needs Love and food! and THANKYOU!!!!!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

That picture with Milo is too much. I hate to see animals this boys condition. He looks like he is saying, I just want a good home. Please add updated pictures often.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Milo and him seem to be making a bond  
Thank you for bringing him in!! 
That poor baby :/ 
Who would even think to dump him?! 
People are messed up...... 

I know you'll take great care of him  he looks warm & cozy already!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you have a scanner ? That would be great you can get the number and look it up , get the info and maybe make a happy reunion .
I would be careful with your kitty though , JMO.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't worry the kitty doesn't stay with him. I frontlined him today as well and put my dobe's winter coat on him. We have had a foot of snow the past few week and temps in the singles, he prob wouldn't have made it through winter.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the coat. He is looking more comfortable already.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, how sweet! He looks like a REALLY pretty boy once you get him filled out!
How is he with the animals?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, I bet he'll outgrow that coat quickly now he's getting food and love!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

So glad that y'all found each other! He needed the love and care I'm sure he will be an amazing lgd for you! Congrats


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I have put him in with my goats to see how they would do. He is awesome! He patrols the fence line and is wonderful with the goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is looking so much better  Jus the careful with him with your goats.
You never know why he was out on his own. Could have been kicked out for being bad with someone else's animals. Just saying. I know we will most likely never know what his story is or was. But , I rather be safe then sorry is all I'm saying. Especially around food and water dishes.
But i know you know what you are doing. Just the over protective motherly type in me talking here  He sure is blessed to have found you


----------

